# Hannaford Coyote Hunt



## Prairie_Rider (Dec 5, 2010)

*3rd Annual Hannaford Coyote Hunt*
Saturday January 19, 2013
Prairie Riders MC Clubhouse - Hannaford, ND
$30 Entrance Fee - 2 Person Teams - 30 Team Limit
Cash Prizes for 1st, 2nd, 3rd places and Largest / Smallest Coyote 
Core Temps Taken & Mouth Blocks Used
No Snowmobiles or ATV's and No Shotguns
5:00am - 6:00am Morning Check-in & 6:00pm Afternoon Check-in
Released to Hunt at 6:00am. Registration will remain open until 11:00am or the 30 team limit is met.
For Questions or to Register Contact Chris: (701)789-9982 
[email protected]
**Chili Feed starts at 6:00pm - $5 for Non Hunters**
*** Door Prizes*** 
****After Party starts at 8:00pm****


----------



## Prairie_Rider (Dec 5, 2010)

Hannaford Coyote Hunt
January 19, 2013

Rules:
1.	Entry fee of $30 a team. (Non-Refundable)
2.	Two person teams only. 30 Team Limit. One vehicle per team. (Pre-Registering Strongly Encouraged)
3.	Cash prizes to 1st, 2nd and 3rd places (Number of coyotes)
4.	Prizes for largest coyote and the smallest coyote taken (Weight)
5.	Check-in times are 5:00am and 6:00pm (PRMC Clubhouse)
6.	Hunters must be at least 50 ft. from their vehicle when shooting a coyote.
7.	Use of ATV's and/or Snowmobiles the day of the hunt to locate, chase, and/or shoot coyotes is prohibited.
8.	No live decoys and/or dogs. No baiting
9.	No pooling of coyotes between teams.
10.	You have to locate and call your own coyotes.
11.	Mouth calls, hand calls, and electronic calls can be used.
12.	All team members must have all applicable licenses for Furbearer Hunting as set by N.D. Game and Fish Department in their possession the day of the hunt. (Review 2012-13 N.D. Furbearer Hunting and Trapping Guide)
13.	Coyotes can be taken with any legal rifle. No shotguns! 
14.	Core temperatures will be taken from all coyotes at check-in. Coyotes will be disqualified if temperatures and time do not match. (Chest cavity and Rectum)
15.	At 5:00am check-in 10 blocks and bands will be distributed to each team. $10 deposit on blocks ($1 each block) deposit will be returned at 6:00pm check-in if all blocks are returned. Each block will have the team number on it. After each coyote is taken the team must clearly record what number coyote that it is, and the time of the kill on the block. Then with the bands provided secure the block in the coyotes mouth immediately after retrieval. Any coyote turned in without a properly filled out block and secured in the coyote's mouth will be disqualified. 
16.	Coyotes must be exposed to the outdoors. Do not place in bags, enclosed boxes, or inside a vehicle. This will help with consistency of all core temperatures.
17.	Registration will start at 5:00am and teams will be released to hunt at 6:00am. Teams can still register after the 6:00am release until 11:00am or the 30 team limit is met. Teams must register the day of the hunt even if they have pre-registered, so they can receive mouth blocks.
18.	All ties will be broken by the overall weight total of all coyotes.
19.	All teams will be allowed to keep their coyotes after the hunt.
20.	Chili feed provided the night of the hunt for all teams and $5 for non hunters. (6:00pm)

Please sign that you have read and understand the rules listed above. At least one team member must sign before receiving blocks.

Signature: _________________________________________Date: ____________________

Signature: _________________________________________Date: ____________________


----------



## Prairie_Rider (Dec 5, 2010)

Still have spots open. If your wanting to hunt, get ahold of me and register. 12 days to go, have had a lot of registrations come in the last few days. Once we hit 30 thats it.


----------



## Prairie_Rider (Dec 5, 2010)

Only 4 spots open, then we are full. contact me at (701)789-9982 or [email protected], to get registered.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

so......?, how'd it go    :snow: :snow:


----------



## Prairie_Rider (Dec 5, 2010)

Absolutely brutal weather Saturday. 55+mph winds and white out conditions. We still had a great turnout of hunters considering the forecast all week leading up to the hunt.

23 teams (26 registered)
1 coyote killed

1st Place: Derek Bendickson and Adam Larson
1 coyote: 32.15 lbs
1st Place cash prize: $600
Big Dog cash prize: $100

The rest of the cash prize money was paid out by drawing team numbers for seven, $100 cash prizes. (Teams that made the 6:00pm check-in)

Big thanks to all the teams that came today. Hope to see you all again next year! 
(with less wind hopefully)

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

A shame about the weather.I was traveling in it up there and nearly just gave up and sat it out.A miracle someone got one.Try again I guess.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes, it was brutal out! Was in Sykeston for a funeral and visibility was horrible out in the opens. Nice plan drawing for cash though. You'll keep those teams coming back!


----------

